# show us your painted valve cover



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*show us your painted/polished valve cover*

Here's mine:

















Yes its the same cover. It's mirage paint.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

DAMN seth that cover rocks...did you use one of those "kits" they sell at like autozone for the paint?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

what paint did you guys use for this and also can this paint be used to paint the brake calipers?? and where do i buy it from???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this should count:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02155.jpg


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice unique color timbo.definitely a winner for me


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

once i get my film developed i'll post mine i'm a poor sob that can't afford a digital camera. but i used the duplicolor chrome blue paint it's looked killer till i scraped it all up removing the alternator


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

As for the paint on mine,
Its the 3 part duplicolor mirage. I did a writeup on these boards on doing it.

Seth


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well here's mine though it is not exactly the valve cover but it goes over the valve cover heh


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Polished, not painted 









-Robb-


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

That's the ticket...
Did you use Simichrome?



altimate94 said:


> *Polished, not painted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, 
Added polished to the thread title.

Seth


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *OK,
> Added polished to the thread title.
> 
> Seth *


  




bgriffey said:


> *That's the ticket...
> Did you use Simichrome? *


 i bought it already polished from a member on maxima.org............. 

-Robb-


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

sprayed it dark blue and brushed the white onto the letters. kinda flip flop of how it use to be


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

gunmetal


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

sr20racer,

how did you get the nissan and 16valve raised lettering back to the silver? Did you sand it down after the paint, or did you mask it off before you painted?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I sanded them after, but wait for the paint to totally dry and go to the local dollar store and buy some masking tape (because it doesn't stick to well) and put multiple layers around the letter and hand sand or Dremel, then clear coat and call it good. Good Luck. Any more ??????? IM me (jme921)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

what kind of paint???. and those who painted their caps especially. i don't want to paint that stuff and then have it chip real easy or come off when you need to fill up washer fluid or oil or something.
thanks


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i used regular spray paint the 2nd time. i havent had any problem with the paint coming off except where little drops of oil have gotten on it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*my new v/c*


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

does a painted engine cover count?


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

How do I pull my valve cover off and what steps should I take to get it all looking good?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check my sig.

Seth


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

here's mine


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

dunno heres 2 pictures of it after a couple days or drying 










and here


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Goddamn turbo! Can't get in on my valve cover, as its blocked.

Will get some pics on the 'nissan turbo' cover above the VC though  (it's being degreased as we speak).

Oh, btw, what's the best thing to use to degrease? In that I mean, what you've got in the house. ATM its in the sink with hot water and some dish washing soap (?)


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

OK, here's my chrome valve cover's cover! 
Will get one more when it's mounted back on the block, and maybe a new one after that when I've done the valve cover.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

This is how you should NOT do it 
See the small dots, those are broken 'bubbles'. 
LET THE PRIMER/PAINT DRY BEFORE YOU LAY A NEW COAT!

Btw, what color should I get on the 'TURBO' chars?  The 'NISSAN' won't show, since it's under some big hoe hose...


----------

